# Opening Day Double



## Michael Lee (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been pretty slack at posting on here for some time, but here are two birds I called in a killed around noon on GA's opening day.  Both had around 10 inch beards, one had 1 1/8th inch spurs the other 1 1/4.  Not a bad start to the season.

Had two Dave Smith Decoy hens out and these guys came charging in.  Shot the strutter and the other wanted to jump on him so I went ahead and let him ride in the back of the truck too


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## jtomczak (Apr 22, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hoss (Apr 24, 2012)

Good way to start the season.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Hoss


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 25, 2012)

Bad to the Bone man.....those are two good looking birds and a heck of a picture!!!!

Congrats on the kill!!!


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (May 5, 2012)

congrats nice birds!


----------



## Illinoisbound (May 7, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Michael Lee (May 14, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats nice double.


----------



## 5 string (Aug 8, 2012)

Good hunt!


----------

